
Crypto Exchange Can't Repay to Clients After Founder Dies with Only Password - rinchik
https://gizmodo.com/crypto-exchange-says-it-cant-repay-190-million-to-clie-1832309454
======
elliekelly
This looks a lot like fraud.

